# Got another Lime crime diamond crusher lip topper for free in shade "summer"



## Barbie1 (Aug 21, 2017)

*Got another Lime crime diamond crusher lip topper for free in shade "summer"*

It seems like a pretty shade I checked it out on instagram before I placed my free order for it hopefully its pretty.It described the shade as a sparkling peach but it looked more pink to me all over instagram.I still have 4 dollars off my next purchase I like saving money but I also like getting freebies.


----------

